# Our Path Home...



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

RECRUITMENT CLOSED


Serpion5 again, my second roleplay and for this one I`ve decided to be Eldar!

Background: The Farseer has engineered a ploy that results in the orks fighting the Imperium for possession of a maiden world. We plan to wear them down, then eradicate the survivors. But something went horribly wrong. In an unforseen catastrophe, the orks received reinforcements, half a dozen roks plumetting to the planet`s surface and destroying several key waygates. 

Our only way home is to fight or sneak halfway across the continent to the last remaining waygate. 

The story opens in the aftermath of a massive battle when our last Phantom Titan was destroyed. We were too close, and the explosion wreaked heavy casualties. We are the survivors...

Cast: 
A squad of Storm Guardians led by a Warlock. For fun, we are joined by a single Eldar Ranger. 

Positions as follows:
Warlock--- Taken
6 Storm Guardians---2 Taken 
Ranger---

Weapons as follows:
Standard: Shuriken Pistol, Close Combat Weapons.
Optional: Flamer (1 available---), Fusion Gun (1 available---), Scorpion Claw (1 available---)
The Ranger also carries a long rifle and wears his traditional camo. He does not have the above options... 

Rules:

1: No killing other characters.
2: No contradicting other characters. If you disagree on one point, bring it up on the recruitment thread and we`ll see about editing. DO NOT however start sooking just to get the story to suit yourself. This rule is mainly for if you have a problem with another player`s approach being too powerful or some such. Which brings us to...
3: No god modding. We`re _Eldar_, remember? Only the warlock even comes close to being _that_ uber, and I promise I`ll keep that in check. 
4: I want at least one post a week. Contact me if you can`t make it.
5: Try to stay in character. That said, you don`t have to sound gay just because we`re eldar.:laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Character: Warlock Kellaryn Dreamweaver.

Wargear: Shuriken Pistol, Rune Armour. A witchblade shaped like a halberd.

Appearance: Tall, slender, fair. Typical Eldar. Black hair tied back. Armour shaped like Standard Guardian Armour with inlaid runes. No robes or capes (annoying). No helmet. Biel Tan colours.

Personality: Every bit the warrior, Kellaryn is aggressive and arrogant, even for an Eldar. But having been separated from the guiding hand of the farseers, he is now forced to temper his anger and think more like a leader.

History: Kellaryn has walked many paths, the seer, the artisan, the musician, but only the warrior path holds true for him. Combining his dire avenger past with his talents as a seer, he has become a Warlock, leading Storm Guardian squads or escorting the farseers as required.


Write a profile like this, personality, history, appearance etc. I would also encourage an interesting history. Minute details are not important though.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll join

Name: Taldor

Age: Unknown

Personality: he is your typical Eldar, he believes that only the Eldar deserve to live and that the Monkeigh and all other races must be eradicated.
He is known to have bouts of uncontrollable rage when his home is threatened. He is light-hearted towards Eldar and is always up for a good bout of insulting the Monkeigh

Appearance: He wears his armour with pride and carries his pistol and blade with delicate care, knowing that these weapons are in scarce comidity and that there is no way to re-supply on their way back, he carries extra equipment becasue of this, instead of a single extra clip for his pistol he carries three. His face is long and guant, seeing much war and loss.

Equipment: Shuriken Pistol, Long bladed sword.

History: Taldor comes from a rich and prosperous Eldar family, having lived for hundreds of years, Taldor grew up in a war filled part of the galaxy, his craftworld was always at war with one species or another and because of that Taldor saw many fellow Eldar die and has grown to hate the other species, especially the Monkeigh Imperium.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All good, Snowy. 

One down. This was a promising start. :biggrin:


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Character: Eltheran pythaeus 

Wargear: Fusion gun, with a slot on the bottom that his short sword slots into like a bayonet 

Appearance: Tall, slender, fair. Typical Eldar. Has a Tattoo of a wyvern on his right side of his face that stretches from his jaw up to his ear, wears classic storm Guardian armour, except in the classic orange and yellow the fire dragon path is known for 

Personality: A fiery temper and enjoys to burn first ask questions later, this is seen as a good thing within the fire dragon path that he is starting to follow.

History: Eltheran was always burning things in his childhood, and after discovering the path of the warrior he knew that the fire dragons were where he belonged, he is currently still a storm guardian but is progressing down the path of the fire dragons.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Character: Ranger Anikteos Uthlin

Wargear: Long rife, combat sword,Camo, also seven bullets constructed of a mixture of wraithbone and a peculiar metal alloy found on a far flung Exodite world, as a gift from the Autarch.

Appearance: Tanned skin with plenty of wrinkles and scars. By contrast, his eyes are a deep blood red, and there is no white in his eyes, just red and black. He is of average height for an eldar, and of slender form. Capable of close combat, but is much more suited to range.

Personality: Jaded and bitter, at the universe as a whole, but also partially at the eldar society for rejecting him. He will still return to Biel-Tan to defend it, but only because it is necessary to the survival of his race, not out of any loyalty of kindred to the other eldar. Very rarely gets on well with 'advanced' eldar, but is very comfortable with exodites. He feels he has been sold a bill of goods he didn't want, and searches the galaxy to find some form of hope that there can be a life free from war. He only fights for the continuation of the eldar and to rid the galaxy of other 'corrupting' influences.

History: When he was a young man, Anikteos was trying to choose a path. However, he was merely the son of a guardian father and mother, and so had low standing in the eldar society. He went to every aspect temple and sought entry, but was denied at every turn. He nether had the stealth of a Striking Scorpion, the speed of a Swooping Hawk, the destructive urge of a Fire Dragon or the daring of a Warp Spider. Alone and destitute, he finally feel at the foot of the Dire Avangers temple. Here, he was finally accepted, but this was not to last. Such an ordered life-style set Anikteos' mind reeling and one day he broke. He cried out at the insanity of the ordered lifestyle, claiming it was no better than the slavery that the lesser races enforced on their populaces. The entire temple was silent in awe at the guile of this young man. All at once, all the voices cried out heckles and jibs at his naivety. He was expelled from the temple, and from his society as a whole. Forced with no other option as an alien in his own land, he walked the Path of the Outcast. 

For years he traveled a long distance to nowhere, never staying in one place for particularly long. The only times he seemed to ever come to rest was when he came across Exodite worlds. Here the Eldar lived in a society that didn't promote the destructive culture that gave birth to Slaanesh, but neither was the concrete, all-or-nothing society of Biel-Tan. It was here where he adopted his skills as a ranger, and inherited his unique eye colouration. One of these exodite worlds, Haranshemash, which had long been for told to be attack by Chaos, and this prophecy finally came true. Chaos Space Marines joined the Daemons that emerged, and battles raged across the planet for many long months, with many Outcasts and even Phoenix Lords, including the reappearance of presumed lost Fuegan, joining the Eldar cause. It was at one of these battle sites where Anikteous made his mark. The Autarch of the exodite world was defending a Webway gate from a Khorne war-band. Just as the battle seemed to be going in the Eldar's favour, the Chaos Lord appeared, and a victory turned into a butchery. Through blood soaked and corpse clogged trenches, the Terminator armoured beast strode towards the Autarch. They brawled briefly, but in the end speed lost to raw power. And as the Astartes removed his helmet to taste the sweet Eldar blood, Anikteous fired a single shot through the man's temple, killing him instantly. His red eye's are due to exposure to excess warp energy, and from staring into the heart of the warp storm itself.

Hope this is ok!

*EDIT:I put in a CC weapon*


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All Good. Welcome aboard.

p.s. Deus Mortis, you can have a cc weapon as well. Frankly, I`d advise it. But it`s your call.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Only four guys (including me)? That`s disappointing. I`ll give it a few more days.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll join you Serpion, when you planning on starting up??

Character: Storm Gaurdian Estheran Altruil’bel

Wargear: Shruiken Pistol, Anduril Eth’Narsil (Blade of the West, its a double bladed sword, like the warlocks Guardians). Armor of Storm Gaurdians

Appearance: Wears typical Gaurdian armor with the sign of Bien’tel, his home craftworld. A special gem is inlaid, signaling his heritage in the back of his helmet. He is an average elder with a scar across his left eye.

Personality: Estheran is a rather young Eldar, one of the few younger warriors to be deployed in defense of the craftworld. He is a young, spirited warrior who relishes combat and is eager to beat all opponents he comes across. However, he lost his father in the Lorn V campaign, and therefore has a bitter hatred towards the orks. Therefore, he is even more zealous a fighter against this enemy and shows no mercy towards them; teetering on the path of his dark kindred.

History: Estheran was born in Bien’Tel, his home craftword, where he grew up under the supervision of his parents. When he was old enough, he enrolled in the Striking Scorpions temple. He tends to stand apart, defying Eldaric society wherever he goes, and does things his own way. He now serves as a warrior for the great Warlock Kellaryn Dreamweaver on their quest to escape the planet.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Two things, first just how much do you know of Eldar? I ask because the striking scorpions aspect is not all, or predominantly female; the howling banshee's aspect is.

Second, did you read much of the original post? Cause it honestly looks like you tossed whatever you wanted, not whats allowed, in. Seriously, find in the original post where the group is supposed to have an aspect warrior of any kind? (And pointing out the scorpion claw does not mean aspect warrior explicitly.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, thats what I thought, thanks for the input, I'll fix him up right now. As for know;edge, I admit I know very little, I actually went to the Lexicanium, and it said that, like the HB, the SS's are predominantly female, but to be honest idk what really the truth. you prob know more than me

These storm gaurdians, are they just regualr gaurdians or are you allowing them to have whatever close combat weapon they want???


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> These storm gaurdians, are they just regualr gaurdians or are you allowing them to have whatever close combat weapon they want???


Mind providing a quote or link to where you found that on lexicanum for striking scorpions? Cause I just went over there and it mentioned nothing of them being predominantly female, just that they are stronger than most Eldar.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Storm guardians are described as once warriors but now civilians. As such, they do not have the same wargear as dedicated warrior aspects. 

The sword and pistol is fine, but I can`t allow you to wear scorpion armour. Fluffwise, it is far too heavy and effective to be included in a squad of mere guardians. Plus it would slow you down. Lose the armour, but otherwise you`re in.



As mentioned elsewhere, but I`ll repeat here, my computer contracted a virus and crashed, so I`m temporarily reliant on others to access the internet. Sorry if there is a few days between posts, but I`ll try my best to clear it up as soon as I can.

Bear with me please...


btw, banshees predominantly female, avengers mostly male, every other aspect is mixed. As I understand it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, cool ,all done


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I expected a little more turnout. Oh well. I`ll get this running by the weekend. You have until then to join.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll start the action tonight. Are you all still in? Sorry for the delay.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ooppps, I did it again


----------

